# Remington 5yr old Golden Retriever in need of medical attention



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh poor guy! Better days ahead for him, have you contacted any rescues about taking him?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohh, that poor baby!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Just called and donated.

Please let us know updates after the surgery

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Thank you for donating.

No, I haven't contacted any rescues, because the way I read the msg. is he has a foster.

I am going to e-mail [email protected]

and find out what Remington needs in way of rescue.

Bless You!!

Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Further info on Remington...*

I e-mailed Heather at:[email protected]
and asked these questions and she replied:

Is Remington in the shelter?*No he is already at the fosters home as other wise they would of had to PTS him so she said no she would take him.
*When and how long will foster Have Him?*Untill he is able to be moved*.

Does Remington need a rescue to go to? *He is going to either need a forever home or a rescue group to take him once he is healed enough to be moved.
And yes I will keep you updated thank you so much for posting his information for me.* 
Thanks
Heather Philabaum
Coshocton,OH


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I pray that after he recovers they put him in a rescue and not back at the shelter...Please keep us updated Karen...Bless you for posting this info about him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My check is written and in eveloped address right to hospital with note saying it is for Remington. Will drop it in mailbox shen i leave in about 45 minutes. Prayers going his way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MaineGirl, 3Goldens and all.*

Maine Girl and 3Goldens!

Thank you so much for your donation to Remington.

Thanks to everyone for your care and concern. I pray a rescue will take him-he can't go back to the shelter!
If you know anyone who can adopt him or a rescue that would like him, please spread the word.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sweet face he has! I hope he heals quickly, poor boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*A Very, Very, Happy Ending for Sweet Remington!!!!*

*I am happy to report that Remington was adopted by the vet tech at the animal hospital where the surgery was performed. She was elated to be able to adopt him.

A true happy ending.

Becki*

heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

great news.... glad i'm not a vet tech, i would then be on animal planet as a "collector'. i'd take every doggythat was available.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy for Remington.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> *I am happy to report that Remington was adopted by the vet tech at the animal hospital where the surgery was performed. She was elated to be able to adopt him.*
> 
> *A true happy ending.*
> 
> ...


HURRAY!!!!!!!! I hope the same for the little girl we have in rescue right now. She had her leg amputated on Monday. She had been hit by a car.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa..*

Lisa:

Do you have her picture on here?

I pray the vet or vet tech falls in love with her, or someone on here SURELY WILL!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Lisa:
> 
> Do you have her picture on here?
> 
> I pray the vet or vet tech falls in love with her, or someone on here SURELY WILL!!!


She's on the front page of our site. If you click her picture it will take you to her page.

Home


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to read the Remington was adopted. 

Zanesville Animal Shelter in Ohio is one of the shelters GRAPE work with and is possibly where my first foster dog will be coming from soon. We work with Becki from there. When I first heard of this story with Remington, and him being out in Zanesville Shelter, I had a feeling he was going to be well taken care of. We here so many bad stories about shelters out there, but Zanesville is definately not one of them.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so thrilled that beautiful guy feel into such good hands. I kno he will be well loved adn well taken care off and in no time he will not even notice he is a tripod, jus notice all the love he is getting.


----------

